# faire la cour



## espiralverde

¡Hola a todos!
Me gustaría saber cómo podría traducir al español la frase "faire la cour" en el contexto:
"Il fit la cour à la femme de son ami"
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## swift

espiralverde said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Me gustaría saber cómo podría traducir al español la frase "faire la cour" en el contexto:
> "Il fit la cour à la femme de son ami"
> Gracias por adelantado



Te doy la bienvenida al foro. Tradicionalmente, aconsejamos a los foristas que le echen un vistazo al diccionario de la casa: http://www.wordreference.com/fres/cour

Si esa traducción no te satisface, ¿tú qué nos propones? ¿Podrías darnos más contexto: época, autor, estilo...?


----------



## Pinairun

Si es en un contexto serio se podría traducir por "hizo la corte", "trató de enamorar", "cortejó", pero si el lenguaje es coloquial, podrías decir que "le tiró los tejos" o que "intentó ligarse"  a la mujer de su amigo.

Seguro que hay más expresiones por el estilo.

Saludos


----------



## espiralverde

La frase se encuentra dentro de un cuento de Maupassant,
¿Podría decir entonces.. trató de conquistar a la mujer de su amigo?


----------



## swift

espiralverde said:


> La frase se encuentra dentro de un cuento de Maupassant,
> ¿Podría decir entonces.. trató de conquistar a la mujer de su amigo?



Se trata de "Le vengeur", ¿no es así? En ese caso, "hacer la corte" puede ser la traducción correcta.

No estoy seguro del modismo "tratar de", ya que en este caso el passé simple se emplea para acciones puntuales ya acabadas, y no transmite una intención, sino un acto ya ejecutado.


----------



## espiralverde

Utilizaré entonces:
"Cortejó a la mujer de su amigo"

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## swift

espiralverde said:


> Utilizaré entonces:
> "Cortejó a la mujer de su amigo"
> 
> Merci beaucoup!



Respeto tu decisión. Sin embargo, yo emplearía "hizo la corte":



> Alors Leuillet eut d'autres espoirs. Il fit la cour à la femme de son ami.



Entonces Leuillet tuvo otras esperanzas. Le hizo la corte a la mujer de su amigo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes Espiralverde, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Si se trata de dar a la traducción este regusto de "antiguallas" (como lo es en francés _faire la cour_) tenemos en español:
- requebrar

Au rvoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes Espiralverde, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> Si se trata de dar a la traducción este regusto de "antiguallas" (como lo es en francés _faire la cour_) tenemos en español:
> - requebrar
> 
> Au rvoir, hasta luego



Escucho con atención tu propuesta, Martine. Señalaré solamente que "requebrar" transmite la idea de hablar con palabras lisonjeras para ganarse el favor de una mujer.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¿Y faire la cour?  ¿Tiene otro significado? O los hombres font la cour solo para s'écouter parler ?


----------



## Pinairun

*Hacer la **corte*


*2. *loc. verb. *cortejar* (‖ galantear).


Teniendo en cuenta que es un texto del siglo XIX, quizá sea más adecuado "hizo la corte", como dice Swift.


Saludos


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿Y faire la cour?  ¿Tiene otro significado? O los hombres font la cour solo para s'écouter parler ?



Hum...

Mira la acepción que registra el Clave:



> *hacer la corte **a una mujer* · tratarla un hombre de forma amable y cortés, esp. si es para seducirla o para iniciar una relación sentimental: _Tras varios años haciéndole la corte consiguió que se casara con él._


Compárese esta definición a la que ofrece el CNRTL:



> *Cour. *Attentions marquées, intérêt déférent qu'un homme témoigne à une femme pour la conquérir.


A las claras, la intención no es la de escucharse hablar.


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> Escucho con atención tu propuesta, Martine. Señalaré solamente que "requebrar" transmite la idea de hablar con palabras lisonjeras para ganarse el favor de una mujer.


 

Swift, hay que tener en cuenta que el señor Leuillet estuvo nueve años haciendo precisamente lo que tú dices que significa "requebrar", aunque al cabo de los cuales consiguiera casarse con ella...

Ya no sé...


----------



## swift

Pinairun said:


> Swift, hay que tener en cuenta que el señor Leuillet estuvo nueve años haciendo precisamente lo que tú dices que significa "requebrar", aunque al cabo de los cuales consiguiera casarse con ella...
> 
> Ya no sé...




Es cierto. Al principio se trataba de un "ligero capricho". Luego le hizo la corte, y fracasó. Fue entonces cuando se enamoró. Y debió calmarse un poco porque la señora Souris llegó a creer que Leuillet ya no pensaba en ella "con ideas atrevidas".

Además, no fue hasta que falleció su marido que volvieron a verse. Al cabo de año y tres meses se casaron.

¿Qué te parece? ¿Le hizo la corte o la requebró?


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> Es cierto. Al principio se trataba de un "ligero capricho". Luego le hizo la corte, y fracasó. Fue entonces cuando se enamoró. Y debió calmarse un poco porque la señora Souris llegó a creer que Leuillet ya no pensaba en ella "con ideas atrevidas".
> 
> Además, no fue hasta que falleció su marido que volvieron a verse. Al cabo de año y tres meses se casaron.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece? ¿Le hizo la corte o la requebró?


 

Tenemos que interpretar "faire la cour" en el momento en que se produce el cortejo/galanteo/requiebro dentro de la historia.  Estuvo "tratando de conquistarla" cuando no debía, porque sabía que era una mujer casada,  la esposa de su amigo. Asi que no creo que tuviera en ese momento intención de "faire la cour" como se supone que debía ser en los tiempos de Maupassant (me refiero al cortejo prenupcial y todo eso) sino simplemente conseguirla. Fue la negativa de la mujer lo que hizo que se enamorara y pasara del galanteo a la amistad. 
¿Aun sabiendo que la mujer podía cometer adulterio crees que lo que hacía era "hacer la corte"? El señor Leuillet era un pillín.
Yo ya no lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## swift

Pinairun said:


> Tenemos que interpretar "faire la cour" en el momento en que se produce el cortejo/galanteo/requiebro dentro de la historia.  Estuvo "tratando de conquistarla" cuando no debía, porque sabía que era una mujer casada,  la esposa de su amigo. Asi que no creo que tuviera en ese momento intención de "faire la cour" como se supone que debía ser en los tiempos de Maupassant (me refiero al cortejo prenupcial y todo eso) sino simplemente conseguirla. Fue la negativa de la mujer lo que hizo que se enamorara y pasara del galanteo a la amistad.
> ¿Aun sabiendo que la mujer podía cometer adulterio crees que lo que hacía era "hacer la corte"? El señor Leuillet era un pillín.
> Yo ya no lo tengo tan claro.



No podemos partir de un supuesto que no tiene cabida: el cortejo prenupcial no era el móvil de Leuillet. Su intención era conquistar (conseguir se me hace un tanto "cosificante"). Pero todo comenzó como un capricho, lo cual no modifica en modo alguno el hecho de que le hizo la corte. Punto. No importa que haya fracasado, el hecho es que la cortejó.


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> No podemos partir de un supuesto que no tiene cabida: el cortejo prenupcial no era el móvil de Leuillet. Su intención era conquistar (conseguir se me hace un tanto "cosificante"). Pero todo comenzó como un capricho, lo cual no modifica en modo alguno el hecho de que le hizo la corte. Punto. No importa que haya fracasado, el hecho es que la cortejó.


 

Lo mejor de todo es que según el DRAE son sinónimos: hacer la corte, cortejar, requebrar, galantear... Y nosotros aquí, haciéndole la autopsia al cuento.

Un saludo cordial


----------



## swift

Pinairun said:


> Lo mejor de todo es que según el DRAE son sinónimos: hacer la corte, cortejar, requebrar, galantear... Y nosotros aquí, haciéndole la autopsia al cuento.
> 
> Un saludo cordial



El pobre de Maupassant debe estar que se retuerce. No somos exégetas (aunque pretendamos serlo a veces). Lo que sí es seguro es que "le hizo la corte" es una forma correcta de verter "faire la cour". Las otras opciones son arreglos.


----------



## juandavidcrog

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola amigos, Espero que estén bien, quisiera saber si pueden ayudarme a traducir esta expresión francesa y si es posible decirme su historia (de donde viene) Merci beaucoup

*faire la cour à quelqu'un*


----------



## Pinairun

Hacer la corte a alguien, cortejar, tratar de conquistar a alguien (generalmente un hombre a una mujer).

Hacer la pelota a alguien, adularlo con el fin de obtener algún beneficio de él.

Aquí encontrarás más explicaciones (Edición - Faire la cour)

Saludos


----------

